# My New Avatar



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Because I can't use a better one I found...It might confuse the children on this forum.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ha! I changed mine too because that Kozak shirt was giving people the wrong idea :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm keeping mine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I'm keeping mine.


I never thought of it before, good choice, it fits! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It's a New Dawn... We have, as I told you all back in the spring, a NEW President Trump.
No more Obama or Hilary Urinal Targets!

Mitch McConnell will need to be bitch slapped by Trump to stop his spineless Jelly Fish BS. Don't think the first time he becomes a raod bump to Trump, he won't get the message.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Ha! I changed mine too because that Kozak shirt was giving people the wrong idea :vs_laugh:


I always heard horizontal stripes makes one appear fat, but you pulled it off TG!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> View attachment 34586
> 
> 
> Because I can't use a better one I found...It might confuse the children on this forum.


Isn't that the guy that started Facebook?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Changed it for the New Year!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> I always heard horizontal stripes makes one appear fat, but you pulled it off TG!


I'll be wearing it on my road trip to Pittsburgh this weekend.. Too soon or should I wait for Trump's inauguration?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> I'll be wearing it on my road trip to Pittsburgh this weekend.. Too soon or should I wait for Trump's inauguration?


Most of the idiots there would have no idea what country it represents.

If asked, tell them it is France, same colors, different arrangement..

Hey, put the shirt back on and give us a saber dance vid of you doing it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like the jurine in that cake must have had a touch of LSD in it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Most of the idiots there would have no idea what country it represents.
> 
> If asked, tell them it is France, same colors, different arrangement..
> 
> Hey, put the shirt back on and give us a saber dance vid of you doing it.


I would proudly say Mother Russia, no France haha
Sabre dance? I think you're mistaking me with people who dance :vs_laugh: 
I usually stand in one spot or slowly walk forward when practicing with shashkas, I'm not coordinated enough to shake booty while waving two curved swords, might lose an ear.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My avatar for when I join a lefty American Russia-hating forum


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> My avatar for when I join a lefty American Russia-hating forum
> 
> View attachment 34666


See, if the situation was reversed, that would be me using it. :tango_face_grin: I love that! But then I'm told I have a warped sense of humor. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> See, if the situation was reversed, that would be me using it. :tango_face_grin: I love that! But then I'm told I have a warped sense of humor. :vs_laugh:


You mean not boring :vs_blush:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have quite a few of those, technically I am by ancestry part Russian.

My great grand parents on mothers side were Russian subjects.

They lived in the area that became Finland at the end of the 19'th century.

That was before uncle Joe took most of it back.

That lineage caused me some headaches after putting it in my TS form.

Oh, I don't hate Russians, I did have a DP Russian girlfriend when I was a kid.

Her mother would chase me out of the house with a broom.

She was afraid of me because I was a native of here.

She was terrified of the police.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What is DP girlfriend? @SOCOM42


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> What is DP girlfriend? @SOCOM42


DP means Displaced Person, her family were war refugees from WW2.

Her first name was Regina, take me a while to remember the last, long time and many women ago.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ahh ok thanks


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TG said:


> Ha! I changed mine too because that Kozak shirt was giving people the wrong idea :vs_laugh:


Whats up with Pooty Poot hacking into the demonrat party?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Whats up with Pooty Poot hacking into the demonrat party?


BW I think you missed it.:vs_shocked:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TG said:


> My avatar for when I join a lefty American Russia-hating forum
> 
> View attachment 34666


Thankfully us right wing Christian hate mongers love everybody..most especially Ruskie Ukrainian folks.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> View attachment 34586
> 
> 
> Because I can't use a better one I found...It might confuse the children on this forum.


:vs_lol:

On board my last ship (an LST) we put signs over the urinals in the Marine's berthing quarters. "Don't Eat The Big White Mint".

There was a reason.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I think I had the best Avatar for a short while

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=20948


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Isn't that the guy that started Facebook?


That's some funny stuff, right there!

Suckerburg, right?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> I'm not coordinated enough to shake booty while waving two curved swords, might lose an ear.


Damn! I would pay decent money to watch you shake booty waving two curved swords. What's an ear? that's what supper glue is for. Ahhhh Then again, I am easily entertained.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SGG said:


> I think I had the best Avatar for a short while
> 
> Help me choose new avatar


haha @ "images deleted by @Denton " :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Damn! I would pay decent money to watch you shake booty waving two curved swords. What's an ear? that's what supper glue is for. Ahhhh Then again, I am easily entertained.


If you have decent money, buy your wife two curved swords :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> If you have decent money, buy your wife two curved swords :vs_laugh:


Absolutely not, there are quite enough weapons in the house that she can use to kill me without adding swords to the mix. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Absolutely not, there are quite enough weapons in the house that she can use to kill me without adding swords to the mix. :tango_face_grin:


haha
My hubby came to my church (Kozak priest is my coach) to watch me and others in my class practice, we were using wooden shashkas, then showed up to one of the practices when we used the real thing and told me he NEVER wants to see that again :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> View attachment 34586
> 
> 
> Because I can't use a better one I found...It might confuse the children on this forum.


I pictured your as being a older gentlemen....


----------

